# Sign Lights



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

do people not really *know* or dont really *care*?
somebody knew enough to make it work
i have a hard time believing someone got paid for that


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

At least they ran an EGC.:thumbsup:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

they also taped the wirenuts:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I also enjoyed the handibox hanging there, no box for the light, and the open fluorescent fixture.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That's brutal.....that's got cheap shop/store owner written all over it. Or maybe the guy rents and the landlord is a cheapskate. Either way that's a public safety hazard and they should be fined for that. But it wont happen until some kid comes along and gets killed trying to get his balloon off of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchester, what you should do is go into the store and ask for the owner or manager and hand them a card. Tell them you can take care of that liability problem the have out front so they won't get the pants sued off of them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like a do it yourselfer for sure.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

480sparky said:


> manchester, what you should do is go into the store and ask for the owner or manager and hand them a card. Tell them you can take care of that liability problem the have out front so they won't get the pants sued off of them.


 
Then go to the inspector 2 days later and tell him of the blatant safety hazard, lack of permit, lack of inspection, and not done by a licensed electrician. $2000 fine for each in NJ.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

480sparky said:


> manchester, what you should do is go into the store and ask for the owner or manager and hand them a card. Tell them you can take care of that liability problem the have out front so they won't get the pants sued off of them.


I wish I could ! (Conflict of interest.)
I did go in and hand the manager my card
I am the Inspector. 
It's getting fixed or removed- trust me


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> I wish I could ! (Conflict of interest.)
> I did go in and hand the manager my card
> I am the Inspector.
> It's getting fixed or removed- trust me


 go gettem!!! let us know what happens


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey ,I was the lowest bidder,And I lost!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Hey ,I was the lowest bidder,And I lost!


 
I know, I beat you!:whistling2: 
I had to pay $49.99 for the privilege of that install!:jester:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

As the Darling Family sez "That's A Goodun!"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> I wish I could ! (Conflict of interest.)
> I did go in and hand the manager my card
> I am the Inspector.
> It's getting fixed or removed- trust me


Sorry.... I didn't know you were on the Dark Side.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

UPDATE -
The offending fixture is gone!
All wiring has been cleaned up.
1 hack job removed/ corrected - a billion more to go


----------

